

Apples and oranges - dhawalhs
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2013/10/23/apples-and-oranges.aspx

======
aroch
That's fine and dandy, but the license restrictions on the 'Home and Student'
versions supplied with the Surface RTs mean you, legally, can't write/create
anything for profit. And the Surface Pro doesn't come with Office, it comes
with a 30day free trial of Office 365

>Word, Excel, PowerPoint and OneNote (“Office apps”) are Windows apps included
with Windows RT. Office apps are governed by some additional terms and are
part of Microsoft Office Home and Student 2013 RT or Microsoft Office 2013 RT.
Office apps are licensed to you for your personal, non-commercial use, and you
may not use them for any non-profit, commercial, or other revenue generating
activity.

    
    
       Since we launched the Surface line of tablets last year, one of the themes we’ve consistently used to talk about them is that they are a terrific blend of productivity and entertainment in one lightweight, affordable package. In fact, we’re confident that they offer the best combination of those capabilities available on the market today.
    
    

At least someone is because last I checked, in the whole scheme of tablet
sales, you basically sold zero Surfaces.

>The good news is that Microsoft understands how people work better than
anyone else on the planet.

Yes, that's why you gave us the shitshow that is the ribbon interface, poorly
scaled on a touchscreen

> 2\. Faster and more precise input methods like keyboard/trackpad.

Only if you but the $120+ covers...which you could do with an iPad too.

------
kiers
My favourite part, "… come with full versions of Office 2013, including
Outlook, not a non-standard, non-cross-patform, imitation apps that can't
share docs with the rest of the world" He shouldn't have included "including
Outlook". Outlook is the worst email program to conform to standards. ;)

------
bsimpson
I love that Microsoft built an interesting device that nobody bought, and is
defending it like it's a bestseller.

------
earlz
Surface -- For whenever you want a tablet so you can type word documents

------
managuru
I just sold my IPad on Ebay, it was performing very badly after the IOS
upgrade. I am seriously thinking of getting Surface 2. Bottom line, all apps I
use are on surface + the office suite. Hopefully Flipboard will be in soon. I
know there are too many Apple/Android fans out there actively trolling all
over the internet - I think MS deserves a fair chance.

------
protomyth
If Microsoft had gotten Office on the iPad[1] then it wouldn't matter what
Apple does with iWorks. Now, Apple is very close to good enough that Office
might never be able to get a foothold.

1) and gotten experience they could bring to their own offerings, oh, like the
did with Excel back in the day - that seemed to work out fine

------
bredren
I wonder if this gentlemen believes in his heart that Microsoft has built and
released a better tablet for people than Apple.

~~~
rednukleus
I'm sure he does believe that it is a better tablet for some people's needs,
that's pretty incontrovertible. Any argument that one is simply "better" than
the other in general is pretty silly.

------
MaysonL
Reminds me of the way Ballmer dissed the iPhone.

EDIT: And to be fair, the way Jobs dissed netbooks.

------
ebbv
I like how he makes reference to the "Reality Distortion Field" and then goes
on to immediately state a half truth; that the Surface comes with Office. It
comes with hobbled versions.

The fact that Microsoft felt the need to respond to the announcement in this
way tells you that they are concerned about it.

~~~
mynameisvlad
What is hobbled about them, exactly?

